

Capturing Feedback In Your iPhone App - olivercameron
https://everyme.com/blog/capturing_feedback_in_your_iphone_app

======
tbgvi
This absolutely works, if you've developed an app you should definitely have a
support/feedback form somewhere.

Just launched our second app and we decided to include this, and I think it's
had a hugely positive impact on our ratings and reviews. Where people would
have left a bad review before, now they're submitting feedback straight to us.
It's also helped us prioritize some things after getting the same question
repeatedly.

It's a little more work (we've been following up on all feedback), but it
seems to go a long way.

~~~
rganguly
Kudos to you for following up on all the feedback! We keep hearing that while
it might feel like a hassle at first, it ends up being pretty motivating to
have conversations with your customers. Have you found this to be the case for
your team?

------
ashok_varma
Nice to see app developers embracing the idea of gathering feedback inside
their apps.

We have built a similar solution that any app developer can use right now.
Check it out at <http://appstark.com>

------
rganguly
This is absolutely critical to your success on an ongoing basis as an app
developer. With over a million apps available in the iOS, Android and Mac
marketplaces, the best chance you have of being successful, over the long
haul, is to have a loyal audience. Every download represents an opportunity to
win a fan and an evangelist.

We've been helping developers solve this feedback problem for the past year on
all three platforms and the data is very compelling: your ratings and reviews
improve, the number of people recommending you to their friends increases and
your business grows. The math is stunning and we'd encourage everyone to
invest time in communicating with their customers if they really believe in
the app they're building.

Regardless of if you build it yourself or use our simple to integrate SDKs
(<http://apptentive.com>) - take the time to listen to your customers. It'll
go a very long way.

------
sunnynagra
I really enjoy using TestFlight, they have great tools and are free.

~~~
ashok_varma
Testflight does not help you capture the user emotion. It is very important to
find out how the user views a certain feedback. Does he view it as a
suggestion, question or a problem, it helps to know how big a pain point it
is.

